# Stolen arab mare Okehampton DEVON



## Cuffey (1 November 2010)

15.2 Dun mare
More details when available
Seen on Horse Gossip


----------



## jhoward (1 November 2010)

im sure ive seen that horse advertised for sale somewhere..


----------



## Perissa (2 November 2010)

There is no such thing as a dun arab.........


----------



## Faithkat (2 November 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking  . . . .   presumably it's actually part Arab.  Having a pure-bred Arab, I get fed up with people saying they've got an Arab when it's very much a part-bred.
I got a bit worried when I saw the title of the thread as I know someone who breeds Arabs (proper pure-bred) who is very near Okehampton


----------



## Stacey02 (13 January 2011)

I think youre missing the point here ladies, a horse has been stolen......Congratulations on your "pure bred" arabs,im sure theyre fabulous


----------



## Crabbet_Arabians (13 January 2011)

Stacey02 said:



			I think youre missing the point here ladies, a horse has been stolen......Congratulations on your "pure bred" arabs,im sure theyre fabulous 

Click to expand...

Well said Stacey02, hope they find her


----------

